# pay shovelors for downtime?



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a site where I need some shoveling help. I can provide a hotel room to sleep, get warm etc... during downtime. The hotel room is on site and would reduce needed travel.

Should I pay shovel guys when they are sleeping or in hotel room?
Do you only pay shovel guys when they are out shoveling?

Maybe a reduced rate while on downtime
Any help from you guys who use shovel crews is appreciated


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

sounds like beer and hooker time....what else are me and my buddys suppose to do at the hotel while we wait for you to call?

Seriously, being on standby and being able to go home or wherever else, that's fine. Give them some kind of "standby" pay I guess. But if you expect them to shack up in a hotel and not leave the site, I would think you'll need to pay them their normal rate.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

That's a tough question. What are the travel times for them? I haven't dealt with this for snow but for construction jobs that are out of town etc., out west where I am, not dealing with unions, you get paid while working. The company pays for the room and they pay a stipend for meals etc. $35 per night stipend is traditional for our area. Then travel is usually reimbursed at .52 cents per mile, out of town only. In town you pay your own fuel to and from work.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

start with any current law in your state, if you are trying to run legit you will want to abide by the law. if now exists how much do you value your employees, do you want to keep them?


----------



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

I do run things legit. The site is tough and we have struggled with this for years. There is not enough walkways for full time shovelers but there is too much for the plow guys to handle. During major storms we will get a hotel room and the plow guys have the option to get some sleep there eat etc...
Finding shoveling guys is tough and a lot don't have drivers license or transportation. I guess my thought was if they had a paid hotel room and meals can we pay them while they are shoveling at say 20/hr. I just have a hard time justifying paying guys 20/hr to sit in hotel and watch tv.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

bullit340 said:


> I do run things legit. The site is tough and we have struggled with this for years. There is not enough walkways for full time shovelers but there is too much for the plow guys to handle. During major storms we will get a hotel room and the plow guys have the option to get some sleep there eat etc...
> Finding shoveling guys is tough and a lot don't have drivers license or transportation. I guess my thought was if they had a paid hotel room and meals can we pay them while they are shoveling at say 20/hr. I just have a hard time justifying paying guys 20/hr to sit in hotel and watch tv.


I would continue to pay well and offer the room. If you don't make it a requirement that they stay then you don't have to pay. Or try to expand the shovel route and keep them busy rotating between different sites.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ktfbgb said:


> I would continue to pay well and offer the room. If you don't make it a requirement that they stay then you don't have to pay. Or try to expand the shovel route and keep them busy rotating between different sites.


I agree with this.

If you make them stay on site, you should be paying them.

If you tell them they can go home, but offer the room to them as a nice jester so they don't have to go all the way back home then come all the way back, I would say that the pay can stop.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

you using off season harvest crew? if not at home and sitting somewhere in case im needed, i expect compensation and expenses, unless agreed upon otherwise..


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I think I would have a gopher to run the guys around that don't drive, Most around here use Mexicans, A bunch of them live in one residence. You need one with a drivers license and speaks both language. The other Mexicans compensate the one with the vehicle. Works out good and are hard workers and very dependable.


----------

